# Recommend me a South London swimming pool



## RubyToogood (Sep 20, 2007)

The lido is shut    and Crystal Palace pool is closed for repairs. I tried Beckenham Spa but it was a bit manic and short. Where else can I go?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2007)

is thornton heath too far from you?

edit - btw, i've never been inside it, but it seems alright from the outside...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not tried the pool in Streatham... you could give that a go?

Clapham Manor Pool is ok - although I think it's a bit spermy.

Dulwich College pool is gorgeous but I think you need to be a member of their gym (but it's worth checking that out).

East Dulwich is another one I've not tried...

Tooting is open year round but you need to become a member which was around £100 p/a when I joined (briefly) a few years ago.

The Lido is still open for morning swims btw - until the end of next week.

Camberwell is v. cheap but rusty.  I rather like it though.  I like that old fashioned pool vibe - Lewisham is similar in that respect, as is the pool south of Norwood Junction.

If you join the Lido gym you can use East Dulwich and E&C pools and the gyms at all Fusion centres as well as the lido all next summer.  (but if it really is only the pool you want, and not the gym, it might not be worthwhile).

I love swimming but it you and I are in a tricky situation right now - the Rec situation is disgraceful.  I might join a particular tri club in order to get lessons in one of the local school pools.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I've not tried the pool in Streatham... you could give that a go?
> 
> Clapham Manor Pool is ok - although I think it's a bit spermy.
> 
> ...



Fuck me, I had no idea there was a usable pool at Dulwich College! There's a £100 joining fee for the gym, and about £30 a month thereafter. Not sure about the joining fee, but the £30 a month sounds pretty reasonable as it'd be easy to spend that going to a public pool regularly anyway. If it's a really nice pool that'd be perfect (although it's only 25metres).
http://www.dulwich.org.uk/Intranet_SportsClub_Document_1.aspx?id=8:753&id=8:746&id=8:244&id=1:29102

Tooting would be no good really as I go after work (it's still open 6am - 5pm till Sept 30th for non-members though). Might have to try South Norwood.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Fuck me, I had no idea there was a usable pool at Dulwich College! There's a £100 joining fee for the gym, and about £30 a month thereafter. Not sure about the joining fee, but the £30 a month sounds pretty reasonable. If it's a really nice pool that'd be perfect (although it's only 25metres).
> http://www.dulwich.org.uk/Intranet_SportsClub_Document_1.aspx?id=8:753&id=8:746&id=8:244&id=1:29102
> 
> Tooting would be no good really as I go after work (it's still open 6am - 5pm till Sept 30th for non-members though). Might have to try South Norwood.



Has South Norwood pool reopened, then?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2007)

Was/is it shut?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> The lido is shut    and Crystal Palace pool is closed for repairs. I tried Beckenham Spa but it was a bit manic and short. Where else can I go?


If you can get to Beckenham can you get down to West Wickham  - really excellent pool, good length, not crowded: 8 beach towels out of ten.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Was/is it shut?



Yes.

It was closed originally to be demolished and completely rebuilt, but the Tories cancelled the rebuilding, and instead were refurbishing it. Perhaps they have finished.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Fuck me, I had no idea there was a usable pool at Dulwich College! There's a £100 joining fee for the gym, and about £30 a month thereafter. Not sure about the joining fee, but the £30 a month sounds pretty reasonable as it'd be easy to spend that going to a public pool regularly anyway. If it's a really nice pool that'd be perfect (although it's only 25metres).
> http://www.dulwich.org.uk/Intranet_SportsClub_Document_1.aspx?id=8:753&id=8:746&id=8:244&id=1:29102.


I didn't know, either. Might not be a problem for you but it is  strictly before and after office hours only - I suppose the students use it at other times.


----------



## jonH (Sep 21, 2007)

new addington


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh prices would be good too. Beckenham Spa was £4.10 at about 6pm. Incidentally I was told that it's not always that manic, so it might be worth another go I suppose.


----------



## txapeldun (Sep 21, 2007)

JAGS in North Dulwich has a pool
http://www.jagssportsclub.co.uk/
not too expensive compared to other gyms, but you can't use the pool during the day in the week


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 21, 2007)

Brand new pool/leisure centre, with library & coffee shop attached in Downham Lewisham.. Although the unisex changing rooms (or the changing village..WTF.. as it is signed) perturb me..


----------



## zoltan (Sep 21, 2007)

Peckham pulse.

new refurbed.

teh bees knees


----------



## boohoo (Sep 21, 2007)

I like clapham manor pool. basic, cheap, does the job.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 21, 2007)

txapeldun said:
			
		

> JAGS in North Dulwich has a pool
> http://www.jagssportsclub.co.uk/
> not too expensive compared to other gyms, but you can't use the pool during the day in the week


From the JAGS membership rates info: 





> * A family is defined as husband and / or wife, plus named children under 18 years old. We also include an au pair or live in nanny (with support documentation).


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2007)

Is West Wickham too far, it's a shame if it is?


----------



## pootle (Sep 21, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Clapham Manor Pool is ok - although I think it's a bit spermy.



Spermy? Bleee!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> It was closed originally to be demolished and completely rebuilt, but the Tories cancelled the rebuilding, and instead were refurbishing it. Perhaps they have finished.



i just drove past it and it still has Heras fencing round it.

not far off completion now. it is shiny.

re: dulwich college pool - the day i move away from that area i find out about that pool! /slaps forehead

Tooting Lido is still open btw if bracing swims are you thing.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 21, 2007)

With 'spermy' not being a taste I would recognise, Clap'ham is fine for me. As stated, it's basic, but does the job. A nice size at 33m (although a bizarre refurbishment is about to cut 8m off  )

Avoid the Rec at all costs. It's still a building site with idiot staff.


----------



## oryx (Sep 21, 2007)

I've given up swimming since I found a turd in the changing rooms at Clapham Manor, a turd in the showers at The Bridge in Sydenham, and witnessed a glass panel fall from a great height onto the poolside at Beckenham Leisure Centre.   

It also gives me backache, 'cos I swim all wrong.  

If I go back to swimming regularly I'll try the one on East Dulwich Road, or maybe try The Bridge again - it's not too bad if you get a turd-free shower.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 22, 2007)

I suffered an extremely unpleasant Rec swim this morning. Major queues at reception post-'refurbishment,' crap changing room / building site (still no showers in the gents) and a swim in sub-tropical style waters.

Maybe it's because I'm a Lido boy, but I won't be going back to Brixton Rec for a swim until the refurbishment is finished.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a frustrating morning at the gym overlooking the beautiful, still full lido, water glinting in the sun..


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 22, 2007)

I had a glorious (if chilly) swim at Tooting Lido so


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, I wondered if Brockwell would manage a cheeky opening today. I think you answered my question! It was lovely on Friday morning. One more week to go.

Can't stress enough how shit Brixton Rec was.

What was the temperature like in Tooting, Ruby?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 22, 2007)

The board up at reception at lunchtime said 16.1 I think, but I think it was probably warmer than that really, and the sun was out some of the time. It was pretty cold (and Tooting is always colder than Brockwell because it's bigger) but not cold enough to make me get out early. And I'd rather have it like that than the human soup effect you get in small heated pools. Ick!

Gwan, go for a swim at Tooting tomorrow, you know you want to!


----------



## mapatchli (Sep 22, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Peckham pulse.
> 
> new refurbed.
> 
> teh bees knees



I built the movable floor in the the therapy pool, well rebuilt it as it goes


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 23, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Gwan, go for a swim at Tooting tomorrow, you know you want to!



I just couldn't resist it  

Tooting was lovely today  

The water temperature was spot on for me, and the showers were hot, but not boiling. Just the way it should be. I love that 'bouncy' floor effect in the Tooting pool as well.

One more week of either early Brockwell swims, or all day sessions at Tooting. May try and make it an all dayer next Sunday in SW16.

Cheers for the prod in the right direction


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it! Question is, is it warm enough for Tooting this weekend?!

Meanwhile in other news, South Norwood pool is open again apparently:

http://iccroydon.icnetwork.co.uk/ad...objectid=19863792&siteid=53340-name_page.html

I'm still looking for the ideal pool really. Although technically closest, I think Dulwich College might be tough for me in winter because there isn't a bus that goes all that near and there'll be bad weather days when I don't fancy two-wheeled transport. If the weather's not good it could turn out to be a big waste of a joining fee.

The main pool at Crystal Palace is now closed until June, although they seem to have started using the training pool for public swims till Oct 22nd. God knows what state the changing facilities are in now!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2007)

jonH said:
			
		

> new addington


where's the slide gone?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Sep 30, 2007)

When's Forest Hill pool(s) re-open?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2007)

ska invita said:
			
		

> where's the slide gone?


If it was at New Addington, your best bet now is ebay.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2007)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> When's Forest Hill pool(s) re-open?






			
				London Borough of Lewisham said:
			
		

> Latest
> 
> Currently, detailed costs and timelines on refurbishment of Forest Hill Pools are being worked up by council officers in Property Services.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 1, 2007)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed it! Question is, is it warm enough for Tooting this weekend?!



Was I the only one brave enough to venture into the "bracing" waters of Tooting today _sans_ wetsuit. 

(I was a tad concerned I might have heart failure having spent the last week swimming daily in the Med, but it really wasn't as cold as I'd feared - just the psychological downer of all those clouds!)

It was a darn sight emptier than the sunny last day of the summer season last year.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 2, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> If it was at New Addington, your best bet now is ebay.



heh


----------



## ScallyWag II (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to go to the one in Balham when I lived in Tooting.  It's quite small (25 meters).  It's on Elmfield Road nearer the Bedford Hill end.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> If it was at New Addington, your best bet now is ebay.






			
				ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> heh


you know that!

I used to swim there as a kid - me and my mates used to get stuck half way down the tube and have fights - ho ho! Memory of nearly getting beaten up outside by older kids till my mates mum pulled up, took off her slipper and chased them away! ... happy/crappy days...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 3, 2007)

I braved the temporary adult swimming arrangements at Crystal Palace this evening and it was actually pretty good, mainly because it was totally empty. I am less fussed about having only 25m length and 1m depth if I don't have to share it with anyone. And I hadn't realised the training pool has its own showering and changing facilities, which are pretty new and in good order (although seemingly no hot water, but it wasn't cold).


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2007)

Good news - they're going to keep the small pool at Crystal Palace open until the main one reopens. It's a bit dismal going to the ghost ship that is the sports centre at the moment, and not ideal for the serious swimmer, but at least it's local (and there is hot water now).


----------



## oryx (Oct 23, 2007)

I might give that one a try if I go again in the near future.

Small, empty & with decent showers.......sounds ideal.


----------



## oicur0t (Oct 26, 2007)

Last I heard they still hadn't decided whether to knock it down and build a new pool or refurb the existing one. I can't wait as it's my local!!! 

There was only a small cost saving in using the existing building, but the facilities would be a lot poorer and need more yearly revenue to maintain. Personally I think the building is worth it.




			
				RubyToogood said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by HackneyE9
> When's Forest Hill pool(s) re-open?
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## david dissadent (Oct 27, 2007)

Latchmere has a wave machine....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2007)

Wavelengths in Deptford I really like the place, had membership there for years and go at least 3 times a week. The pool is a bit on the small side(they are in the process of adding another larger pool) but if you go there in the day there's not too many other people in there so there's plenty of room 
Also they have very good sauna and steam room facilities.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> Latchmere has a wave machine....



speedo paedo speedo paedo speedo paedo speedo paedo 

Met them a couple of times, was determined not to like them, but they turned out to be quite charming*

I'm missing the Lido, the beer belly is beginning to reappear and cycling isn't shifting it. I shall brave CP next week and report back. 

* the band, not the paedo's.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 30, 2007)

I could do with another form of exercise really. I'm just not motivated to go to CP as much as I was to the lido, and now it's dark in the evenings, long walks are less of an option (although I refuse to be curfewed).


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2007)

Might try and attempt the cycle from HH to CP as part of the belly shifting routine. Unfortunately I only  have one (front) brake at the moment and that might make the journey home down the hill interesting...


----------



## oryx (Oct 30, 2007)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> Latchmere has a wave machine....



That nearly drowned me the last time I went.   

It came on unexpectedly when I was in the deep end.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 22, 2008)

Any more recommendations? What's Tooting Leisure Centre like?

I have actually just stopped swimming because I don't really like the small pool at CP and am currently getting no exercise 

Nearly all pools seem to be 25m which seems really measly to me now I've got used to the big pool at CP, Brockwell Lido and Tooting Lido. You do 5 strokes and hit the end. And the warmth of the water, yeuch!

One of my neighbours who belongs to the club at Tooting Lido was pressing me to join (you can swim all year round) but I'd much rather do that at Brockwell if it was available which of course it's not <cross>


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 23, 2008)

Clapham has been my pool of choice recently. The 33m pool is great and the changing rooms are basic, but adequate. Nice friendly staff.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2008)

I've mentioned West Wickham before - it's 33 metres - but I guess it's too inconvenient without a car. Excellent pool though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> One of my neighbours who belongs to the club at Tooting Lido was pressing me to join (you can swim all year round) but I'd much rather do that at Brockwell if it was available which of course it's not <cross>




Ruby - that's all well and good but I _did_ join Tooting and _did_ swim in February and believe me you won't be doing much more than a width - one length if you're really brave - I did the same at Brockwell in December.  It's bracing but not exactly exercise in the sense of a proper swim!  Brockwell will be open from May this year and for anything more than a bodyshock "icicle" dip you probably couldn't go a whole lot earlier in an unheated open pool - maybe a month or so at most.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 24, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Clapham has been my pool of choice recently. The 33m pool is great and the changing rooms are basic, but adequate. Nice friendly staff.



[A pedant writes...]
Has anyone actually measured it?   

I'd always assumed that Streatham and Clapham were both 100 feet long = *33 1/3rd yards* = only 30.48 metres, meaning that you've got to do 17.6 (round it up to 18 for masochism) lengths to cover a mile and 32.8 lengths (round up to 33)  to do a km swim.

But someone then suggested to me that some Imperial pools were actually 110 feet long (i.e 5 chains or 1/6th of a furlong) = 33.528 metres.   So do you only need to do exactly 16 lengths for a mile and 29.8258 lengths for a km


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 25, 2008)

An interesting point, possibly soon to be made irrelevant with the proposed shortening of the Clapham pool to a 'standard' 25m. Why on earth anyone would want to fill a part of a pool in is beyond me.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> An interesting point, possibly soon to be made irrelevant with the proposed shortening of the Clapham pool to a 'standard' 25m. Why on earth anyone would want to fill a part of a pool in is beyond me.



Try those cuddly Lib-Dems in Bournemouth - when the town built the godawful conference centre in the 80s, it's one saving grace was it had a big pool plus fun pool incorporated.

Two years ago the local council decided to fill it all in to make more space for conferences. Their argument? some of the B&Bs have their own pools (ie about the same size as a bath), and there was an out of town job somewhere or other for the locals. So instead of a city centre pool, walkable, and with views over English Channel, you now need a car to drive out of town. Genius.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> Why on earth anyone would want to fill a part of a pool in is beyond me.


First guess, to make it available for gala's and team/league swims?

Be easier to ask them though if you were that interested.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 25, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Ruby - that's all well and good but I _did_ join Tooting and _did_ swim in February and believe me you won't be doing much more than a width - one length if you're really brave - I did the same at Brockwell in December.  It's bracing but not exactly exercise in the sense of a proper swim!  Brockwell will be open from May this year and for anything more than a bodyshock "icicle" dip you probably couldn't go a whole lot earlier in an unheated open pool - maybe a month or so at most.


You're right <sigh>. My neighbour told me herself that she only manages a couple of widths this time of year.

I'll give West Wickham a go, it's not that far to go occasionally.


----------



## Loupylou (Jan 26, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> [A pedant writes...]
> Has anyone actually measured it?
> 
> I'd always assumed that Streatham and Clapham were both 100 feet long = *33 1/3rd yards* = only 30.48 metres, meaning that you've got to do 17.6 (round it up to 18 for masochism) lengths to cover a mile and 32.8 lengths (round up to 33)  to do a km swim.
> ...



Do you mean the other way round  - miles are longer than kms? (a km is 5/8 of a mile)


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 26, 2008)

Loupylou said:


> Do you mean the other way round  - miles are longer than kms? (a km is 5/8 of a mile)



Forgot to multiply by 3 for feet to yards ratio!  

I think it should have read 




			
				lang rabbie said:
			
		

> [A duly corrected pedant writes...]
> Has anyone actually measured it?
> 
> I'd always assumed that Streatham and Clapham were both 100 feet long = 33 1/3rd yards = only 30.48 metres, meaning that you've got to do *52.8*(round it up to *53 *for masochism) lengths to cover a mile and 32.8 lengths (round up to 33) to do a km swim.
> ...



... will correct again if necessary when sober in the morning


----------



## Loupylou (Jan 26, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> Forgot to multiply by 3 for feet to yards ratio!
> 
> I think it should have read
> 
> ...



I'll check it then !


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 26, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's still short when you've got used to 50m and 80m. I hadn't realised how spoilt I was.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 26, 2008)

jonH said:


> new addington



I remember when that had diving boards.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 7, 2008)

A quick plug for the Winter Swimming Championships down at Tooting this weekend. Come on in - the water's...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 12, 2008)

And HERE are some pictures from what was a wonderful, if a little surreal weekend down at Tooting.

A cold water wedding? Mmmm - that was weird...


----------



## beeboo (Feb 12, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> And HERE are some pictures from what was a wonderful, if a little surreal weekend down at Tooting.
> 
> A cold water wedding? Mmmm - that was weird...





I cannot wait until lido season again!


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 12, 2008)

I tried West Wickham yesterday and it was really quite nice. Attractive pool, well kept, quite peaceful, a reasonable length and not overheated. It was all very Bromley.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 13, 2008)

Good. Told ya


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I tried West Wickham yesterday and it was really quite nice. Attractive pool, well kept, quite peaceful, a reasonable length and not overheated. It was all very Bromley.



It is very bromley, but at least its not beckenham. Are the boards still up or have they gone forever?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 27, 2008)

<drums fingers impatiently> Lido season is approaching... Tooting reopens on May 26th. Any news on Brockwell?




			
				snowy_again said:
			
		

> Are the boards still up or have they gone forever?



Dunno what you mean... if you mean diving boards at West Wickham there seems to be one which is brought out for kids sessions and then put away.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 27, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> <drums fingers impatiently> Lido season is approaching... Tooting reopens on May 26th. Any news on Brockwell?



Someone must have been asking the same question, because the BLU website has just been updated.

Lido news at 27 April 2008: 



> Anticipated pool opening for the 2008 season: *Wednesday 21 May*. Watch this space for confirmation.



I don't think there will be swimming at The Modern Movement event next weekend, unless you volunteer to dress up in 1930s swimming cossie and act as mannequin!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 27, 2008)

I popped into Brockwell yesterday whilst passing through. They were optimistic for an 'end of May' opening. The BLU site seems to confirm this 

The water looks a little ropey though. It's more like a garden pond covered in weed. I assume this will be emptied, the pool will be cleaned and then pumped full again? I can't see this being an overnight job.

I ended up at London Fields Lido yesterday, which was simply LOVELY.

Not long to go now!


----------



## lang rabbie (May 5, 2008)

Tooting Bec Lido this lunchtime was gorgeous in the sunshine.   Well worth the £100 for South London Swimming Club membership for those on the wrong side of Brixton Hill for Brockwell Lido.  

[This was my first swim of the year in just speedos and a single swimming cap, which is pathetic    I normally aim to start _sans wetsuit_ from 1 April but it's been wetsuit and two caps even for some SLSC stalwarts during the dreary weather of the last couple of weeks]


----------



## RubyToogood (May 5, 2008)

So your £100 gets you year-round swimming, all-inclusive?


----------



## lang rabbie (May 5, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> So your £100 gets you year-round swimming, all-inclusive?



Just checked my cheque stub - it was actually £110 all told  (£20 membership + £100 annual lido pass less £10 for prompt payment before 1 April) 

http://www.slsc.org.uk/membership.html


----------



## extra dry (May 7, 2008)

I love swimming but it you and I are in a tricky situation right now - the Rec situation is disgraceful.

Get in contact with the new mayor Borris. One of his goals is to improve the availablity of rec facilities for londoners...so get a few letters or emails and keep up the pressure.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 7, 2008)

I agree about the Rec situation being a disgrace, but I can't see what can be achieved now. The £2.3m re-furbishment is now complete, albeit nine months behind schedule. The money has been spent and that's it until the next great masterplan to deliver 'Yoof Zones' and the like.

Some areas are an improvement such as the astro turf pitch down below. But the basics that are the bread and butter of the Rec have seen no improvement.

The changing rooms are a disgrace, the main hall is still as dirty as ever and the reception staff thrive on rudeness.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2008)

I went to Streatham pool this morning... I was impressed.. it's lovely, in a very old-school swimming pool way - not dissimilar to the feel of Clapham pool.  Nothing flash, but very functional.  There was a big queue outside at 7am and everyone seemed to know everyone else.

I'm so pissed off at what's been happening at the Rec..


----------



## RubyToogood (May 7, 2008)

I went to London Fields, thanks to Tricky Skills's tip! Determined to get an outdoor swim in in this weather...

It was good but too busy and ridiculously far really. I was a bit mystified by where all those young, fit, non-working people had come from.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 8, 2008)

Aha! Pleased that you tried London Fields Ruby.

It is quite a trek, but I like to combine it with a bike ride. It takes me about 35 - 40 minutes at a leisurely pace from The Oval, London Bridge, Liverpool Street and Hackney.

Although I have a preference for (i) Brockwell and (ii) Tooting, London Fields is a welcome addition to the London lido scene. I think the mix of old and new works well. Not too sure about the heated water though 

I'll probably fit another couple of trips in before the magical date of the 21st at Brockwell.

With you on the hip young things during the day. I'm not hip, and certainly not young. 'Freelancers' (yeah, right) maybe? It seems a pretty cool area though, which is really saying somethhing, coming from a confirmed South Londoner.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 8, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> With you on the hip young things during the day. I'm not hip, and certainly not young. 'Freelancers' (yeah, right) maybe? It seems a pretty cool area though, which is really saying somethhing, coming from a confirmed South Londoner.



The beautiful people at London Fields are mostly Trustafarians rather than Bohemians, I fear.   

It's over five years since I've bought a picture from an artist still able to afford studio space on that side of Hackney.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 8, 2008)

I have to admit I enjoyed the heatedness at this time of year. There was still a slight chill as you got in, but there was none of that having to have cups of tea and wrap yourself up and still being cold two hours later.

I'm glad it's not my local pool though. I felt distinctly unbeautiful, and that would put me off going much.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2008)

It's that time of year again. Crystal Palace pool is slated to be open again in December (will believe it when I see it) so I'm traipsing round South London looking for an aquatic home...

Tried Streatham Leisure Centre last week and thought it was really quite grim (except for the fishy skylights which are cool), plus it means going to Streatham.

So took myself off to South Norwood for the first time this evening. Definite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! It's a lot like West Wickham in being clean, bright and modern, with a nice atmosphere and family friendly (but I think less prudish than West Wickham - no taking your cossy off in the shower at WW!). The changing rooms are ample and you can go communal or cubicle, ditto the showers, which you have to go through to get to the pool, meaning more people shower before getting in. It apparently has an ultraviolet pool cleaning system. Although it's only a 25m pool it feels fairly spacious because it's in one big room with the little kids' pool. There are bike racks in view of reception, and a car park round the back. A swim is £3.30 at any time. I felt a lot of thought had gone into getting things right, much more so than at the Lido (both are run by Fusion).


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Well.. I had a lovely swim at London Fields last weekend, but this week i've been in Streatham early morning.  It's ok - but it is so incredibly hot - like getting into a really warm bath... WHY??? 

South Norwood sounds great but is not en-route sadly.

The other problem i have now - and I know Tricky Skills has commented on is this is that I have membership for Fusion (for the Lido gym) but I want to use Streatham Pool which is run by GLL over winter for swimming - so I will have to get two separate memberships (or else pay daily at £3.30 for Streatham) - even though both are Lambeth pools.  VERY annoying.  It was brought up at the Lido AGM - but I can't see anything happening about it any time soon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes... I thought about getting Fusion membership for South Norwood pool/the Lido, but when CP reopens that'll be GLL... (although that's a bit different as spread over Croydon/Lambeth/Bromley - but that's normal for me as a CP resident).


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 22, 2008)

south norwood sounds good rubes!

i might give it a go seeing as it's only 5mins walk away

(if i can be arsed  must get more exercise!!!)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 22, 2008)

Another thumbs up for South Norwood here. Not just the pool but the centre as a whole. Love it! I sometimes for an early morning swim before work as it's only 5 mins away


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

is this the one that got refurbed recently? on the road from Norwood Junction to Addiscombe/Croydon?

it's on the bus from me. might have to give it a look see.

eta - yes it is. and the 312 goes right by house. winner. after work swims ahoy.

http://www.croydon.gov.uk/leisure/200087/spsc/snpool


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2008)

Well I've just had a look at the GLL website and Crystal Palace is fucked . They've pushed back the reopening date to April 2009 now . Not only that, they're refurbishing the changing rooms for the training pool (which has remained open while the main centre is closed) so that for the next week or two you have to change in cubicles at the poolside and there are no showers.

Although interestingly, part of the reason for the delay is that they're actually lengthening the main pool. It was built as an Olympic pool but after everything went metric it was fractionally too short, so this will rectify that, which is good news as it can be used for international events then I guess. (NB the metric thing is what I have heard, can't guarantee its accuracy, but it was something like that - it just falls short of Olympic size).

http://www.gll.org/centre/crystal-palace-national-sports-centre.asp

So... if I was to join South Norwood, could I use the Lido or vice versa? Because let's face it, CP won't be open in April, it'll be May at least, and then the Lido will be open.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> So... if I was to join South Norwood, could I use the Lido or vice versa? Because let's face it, CP won't be open in April, it'll be May at least, and then the Lido will be open.



i am guessing not as it's different boroughs

there is something on the membership prices for Norwood called 'London Fitness Network' which iirc applies in other LA pools across London

it's quite dear though

http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/Documents/7167 Fusion Croydon Life_v6.pdf

bit from the Fusion website

http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/Memberships/ContentL.asp?id=SX146A-A77F4E82&cat=44

http://www.londonfitnessnetwork.org/clublocator.htm


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's Ladywell like these days?  I haven't been in over 20 years since I used to go with the school.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2008)

The situation with the Lido so far as been if you join the gym (not the pool only membership) you could use other Fusion centres 9regardless of their borough) and all their pools too - year round - (which is why it would be very convenient for me if Streatham were a Fusion pool - or if one of the other pool containing fusion centres were en-route to my work.)  However as Fusion consider the Lido their "flagship" premises, it doesn't work the other way around.  

(of course, for me, the very best solution would be to open the Lido pool year round like London Fields with a little bit of head - they could just borrow half of Streatham's - so hot you could practically boil an egg in it - water!)


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2008)

There's something on the Fusion website about Aqua membership, which is not really explained, so I've emailed the Lido to ask...

http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/Memberships/Content.asp?id=SX9CCC-A77F5802&cat=44


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2008)

And have received a not very comprehensive reply, the gist of which is that I have to join Fusion for over £50 a month, which is more than twice as much as I'd spend on single tickets. They didn't answer my question about Aqua membership.

This is really annoying. I've got Xmas and birthday coming up and would like a year's free swimming as a gift, but there isn't an adequate option to do that.

Best value would be Swimming Lifestyle membership (£33 to join, £18 a month thereafter, or £180 for the year), but that would only get me access to Croydon pools AFAICS and would be useless once CP and/or the Lido reopen.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 23, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> south norwood sounds good rubes!
> 
> i might give it a go seeing as it's only *5mins walk away*
> 
> (if i can be arsed  must get more exercise!!!)





ChrisFilter said:


> Another thumbs up for South Norwood here. Not just the pool but the centre as a whole. Love it! I sometimes for an early morning swim before work as it's only *5 mins away *



are you squatting my flat when i'm not there??


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 23, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> are you squatting my flat when i'm not there??



No... I tend to hide just around the corner. All the time.

I'm on Crowther Rd


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 23, 2008)

RE Lambeth Leisure Card and Fusion membership...

This point was raised once again at the BLU AGM. I was unable to attend, but put forward the same question I asked the year previous, asking for what progress had been made by Lambeth.

Not much.

It's pretty poor that you have to pay twice to swim in pools owned by Lambeth.

Anyway, I asked the nice Jeremy at the Lido what the situation is. Here's the reply I got:

********

Thank you for your enquiry.

 We have made slow progress unfortunately in regards to a joint ticket, it is a challenge to a) establish the financial charges that we (Fusion) will have to recharge to Lambeth b) ensure that we have a swipe card that logistically works in our centre and the GLL centre.

I sincerely hope that between Lambeth and ourselves we can have this resolved in time foe next season.


----------



## Callie (Oct 23, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> No... I tend to hide just around the corner. All the time.
> 
> I'm on Crowther Rd


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 23, 2008)

Callie said:


>



 eh?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 24, 2008)

Also to add...

I'm settling in (sort of) back at Clapham after a lovely summer at the lido. It's a basic pool with basic showers - all that I want really. No poncey changing areas or organic food on offer after the swim. Serves me fine. The water temperature is chilled (how I like it,) and the showers are warm enough to get you back to where you should be after the swim.

The closing of Clapham has also been put back from December '08 to 'sometime in the Spring of '09.' Blame it on the credit crunch! The property developers who have the right to build residential property on the site, alongside the new leisure complex, have had to 'revise their figures' of late.

Shame 

So it's Clapham for me until Spring, by which time hopefully I will be reading a Brockwell Lido Breakfast Club 09 thread around these parts.

Eight weeks now until the Solstice swim


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Tricky Skills said:


> RE Lambeth Leisure Card and Fusion membership...
> 
> This point was raised once again at the BLU AGM. I was unable to attend, but put forward the same question I asked the year previous, asking for what progress had been made by Lambeth.
> 
> ...



I _did_ make the AGM and that question _was_ put to the lady from Lambeth who promised they were working on it and also seemed really nice and quite dedicated to sorting out various Lido-Lambeth related issues (what a nightmare job that must be.... ).  Jeremy and Paul also seemed positive about it.  Shame that nothing's happening.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> eh?



Very. Howdy neighbour 

I can come and lean over the garden fence and lend you a cup of sugar.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

_i know where you live............._

*stalks mr filter*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> _i know where you live............._
> 
> *stalks mr filter*



Ah, but I know where you live, so I could stalk you back. And we'd both be stalking empty houses, pretty much back to back


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 25, 2008)

that would be....ummmm.....weird. and quite pointless 

*waves*

hello!!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Oct 25, 2008)

You've got to "love"  the cheek of GLL leisure ("remember, we're not for profit. Just for being shite") on their website announcement of the Crystal Palace delayed reopening


No mention of it whatsoever....until "We're pleased to display this press release from the London Development Agency", which, in it's umpteeneth paragraph, finally mentions the one thing everyone wants to know - oh yeah, the pool, the other pool, the third pool, the squash courts and everything else won't in fact reopen in December, it'll be at least April. If you're lucky."

Fucking cowardly, useless wankers.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 25, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> You've got to "love"  the cheek of GLL leisure ("remember, we're not for profit. Just for being shite") on their website announcement of the Crystal Palace delayed reopening...
> 
> Fucking cowardly, useless wankers.



Yep, it's the Brixton Rec refurbishing farce all over again from GLL 

I went for a rare Rec swim this morning. I handed over my direct debit REAL card  and was asked to cough up. Happens every time.

"Why do I need to pay when I already pay you £22 per month on direct debit?"

GLL = useless tossers.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2008)

Had another lovely, relaxing swim at S Norwood today, and a chat with the desk staff about membership. She said if I joined South Norwood pool, I _might_ be able to use all the other Fusion pools, a decision on this was under way at the moment...


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 27, 2009)

Crystal Palace is reopening! I'm stunned, I never thought they'd actually make May. I reckon they only did it because I've just signed up for a course of lessons at South Norwood  
Now to see what sort of dog's breakfast they've made of it...

http://www.gll.org/centre/crystal-palace-national-sports-centre.asp


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 27, 2009)

PS does anyone other than me hate, loathe and detest the "no outdoor shoes in changing rooms" policy some pools have? It's the most inconvenient thing ever, specially when you're carrying loads of stuff and wearing lace-up boots. It wastes loads of stupid blue plastic shoe covers, and seems designed for the convenience of the management and cleaning staff, not for the benefit of the swimming public


----------



## RubyToogood (May 1, 2009)

I'm totally talking to myself here, I know, but... went for first swim at the partially re-opened Crystal Palace this evening. Am buggered if I can see what they've spent millions and the best part of two years on cos it all looks much the same except new changing rooms. Down to the chipped tiles, stained grouting and manky windows in the pool.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 1, 2009)

Any joy on the goggles front? Meant to post earlier - my advice would be to buy the most expensive pair, within reason. £15 - £20, you won't regret it. I've had a pair of £15 Zoggs for the past couple of years. Cheapo £5 goggles won't last longer than three months.

Back to pools...

The future of Clapham is up in the air again. I attended a users forum yesterday. One of the local councillors was there. She admitted that the developer has run out of cash, and a new pool may not be built at all.

I'm ambiguous to this. I've major reservations over the plans for the proposed new pool (33m pool down to 25m,mixed cubicle changing rooms.) Plan B is to revamp the existing building.

More over here.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 1, 2009)

Yes thanks, I got an Aquasphere mask and after some teething problems am getting on ok with it.

I hate mixed cubicle changing, they have it at Beckenham. It forces you to use a cubicle and they're tiny. There isn't really room for you and all your stuff. But then I hate everything about Beckenham.

Speaking of pool length, swimming 50m lengths again is


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2014)

Bit of a zombie thread but...

Can anyone recommend a pool somewhere on my commute route back from Hammersmith to Crystal Palace? It makes more sense really to swim at the Hammersmith end and then do the journey when the rush hour's abated. I've got Better (GLL) swim membership still but there don't seem to be many Better pools at that end of town, with the possible exception of Chelsea Sports Centre. Anyone been there? What's Putney Baths like these days?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 20, 2014)

The Fulham Pools on Lillie Road used to be good (with the caveat that I'm talking about ten years ago.)


----------

